# The 7 Plagues (Nurgle story)



## zboy234

This is the story of the 7th Grand Company of the Death Guard Legion after the battle of Emperors Palace:

"We should have stayed loyal!" Ulvo spat out through the mucus frothing out his mouth " We should have never listened to that fool of a primarch Mortarion!"

"Quiet you fool! do you wish to be killed?" questioned Sgt Gallieus as he fired his bolter pistol at the pursuing Blood Angels," Nurgle has rewarded our Legion for defecting, more than the False emperor gave us eh?"

"REWARDS!! what Nurgle gave us was a curse of an eternal plague which racks our bodies with pain!" Ulvo replied as he too stopped to fire his bolter at the Blood Angels killing three of them.

"Well,well,well the legion has no need for non-believers marine Ulvo!" Mortarions voice sounded over the squads vox-casters as a Death Guard thunderkawk roared above them" ALL DEATH GUARD SHALL RETREAT BACK TO YOUR SHIPS ,WE ARE LEAVING!" 

"Squad you heard the man back to the spaceport...Now move!" Bellowed Gallieus as he forced his disease-ridden body to run

As the Death Guard marines headed for the spaceport the Blood Angels behind them stopped, in their hurry didn't realize this change and kept on running ,they also didn't see the sniper scouts take aim.... 
[End of Part 1]

this is my first story how did you think of it?


----------



## Imperial Dragon

good start.
hurry up and make the next part


----------



## Triumph Of Man

You have a problem. IIRC, the Ultramarines were never present on Terra during the siege of the Imperial Palace. The defenders consisted of around 2 million guardsmen, 3 Titan legions, and large forces of White Scars, Imperial Fists, and Blood Angels. And of course the Custodes were there also.


----------



## zboy234

*Part 2*

"Nurgle be praised, there it is the spaceport!" cried out one of Gallieus' marines just before his head exploded like an rotten apple, and his body fell to the ground like three other of his squad mates.

"TAKE COVER MARINES" Sgt Gallieus as more marines fell to their former brothers accuracy
"MARINE JELLAND CALL IN A THUDERHAWK STRIKE ON THE BUILDING TO THE NORTHWEST" as a heavy bolter started firing, plucking away at the Plague marines cover.

A few moments later the buildings to their left exploded into flame ceasing the sniper fire.

"Now keep going!" Yelled the sore encrusted sergeant as he ran from cover... then, thud... Galleius fell as if in slow motion with large hole through his chest

"Now die heretics!" bellowed the berserk Blood Angels as one.

"Forgot about them," muttered Ulvo "Now boys we have to run fast we're nearly there..so now RUN!"

As the traitor marines broke from cover, bullets ripped into Ulvo's body "Well maybe those 'gifts' are useful after all" he though to himself as he felt no pain. 

"OVER THERE!" yelled one of the remaining plague marines pointing to a thunderhawk.

Then BOOM! the bay doors were ripped open and a Blood Angel dreadnought step through the doorway 

"GET ON BOARD!" bellowed Ulvo as the Dreadnoughts assault cannon opened fire bouncing of the Thunderhawks hull and closing hatch, thn the roar of the dropship's engines drowned down everything else as the craft rose up into the Terran skies.

"Well whats next?" said Ulvo cheerfully.
[End of part 2]


----------



## Imperial Dragon

as yes i forgot that the Ultra boys didn't fight, guess you could just change it to Imperial Fists.

they second part is good aswell your doing good.


----------



## zboy234

problem fixed thanks for the correction


----------



## zboy234

*part 3*

"Well Ulvo I believe you have redeemed yourself, " Mortarion thundered as Ulvo rose from the ground after the torture he received from Mortarion "It also seems your company's captain has abandoned the legion, no matter, your exploits against the Custodes has proven to me, dispite your 'dis-behavior' I belive you worthy of a promotion, Sergeant Artimeus Ulvo"

"Thank you Lord Primarch" Ulvo replied trying hard not to sneer at the corpse-like giant.

"You're dismissed" Mortarion rasped behind his breathing mask waving Ulvo away.

As Ulvo made his way back the his quarters he heard a voice emanating from the ships shrine to Nurgle, as he walked into the dark chapel a hunched figure caught his attention.

"Come closer Ulvo" a familiar voice called to him

" Who and what are you?" Ulvo said 

"Dont you remember Ulvo, it's me Gallieus" as the cloaked figure turned an straitened to his full height, his eyes glowing a sickly green, the wound in his chest sprouting tentacles and his body floating in the air

"No it cant be you're dead, I mean you died, I saw you." Ulvo said with disbelief.

"Well in that respect you are right, this body died but Nurgle saw fit for me to return to grant you a gift" Then the floating corpse touched Ulvo's head.

And thats when the screaming started...
[end of part 3]

hoped you like the story so far


----------



## Imperial Dragon

this is really getting good.k:


----------



## Jacobite

Can anybody else say the words "Sorceror" . Nice work there mate. Keep it up.


----------



## zboy234

*part 4*

Ulvo heard screaming,his or someone else's he didnt know nor cared because at this moment all he knew was the searing pain all over his body, even his enhancements did not stem the pain, it was all he knew and all he knew as he sunk deep into darkness

then the pain stopped.... 

Ulvo found himself on the cold floor of the shrine to Nurgle with Gallieus standing in front of him his eyes no longer glowing green

"What happened to me?" Ulvo asked nobody in particuar

"You have been gifted by Nurgle, these gifts which will help you on your path " replied Gallieus' corpse, as Ulvo rose he realised he was holding a sythe and his armour changed,his helmet had a horn on it and his armour was covered in insects, Ulvo also discovers his eyes were glowing as Gallieus' had.

"Gifts, what like the ones he gave to you Gallieus?"

"As I said earlier Gallieus died..My name is Pestillen" he remarked brandishing his staff glowing with the same sickly light his eyes used to glow with "I have become a Apostle of Nurgle like you will become in time but you must prove yourself first"

"I'd rather become a daemon spawn than what you are" Ulvo replied as he swung his new sythe at the corpse of Gallieus cutting it in two.

"Ha you think you be like me, no but you'll be something much greater than me" replied Pestillen....

When Mortarion had finished shaping his daemon world in the Eye of Terror Ulvo had become Captain of the 7th company of the Death Guard by eliminating all competition, Ulvo lead his warband throughout the universe spreading disease and destuction until Nurgle saw fit to make him a Daemon Prince.

and now many citizens of the Imperium speak of the Seventh Plague of Nurgle; the Daemon Prince Artimeus Ulvo who has said to have been killed thrice over but risen stronger every time he was struck down

and the many this whisper of him, fear the coming of Nurgles Seventh Plague; The Plague of Ulvo.......
to be continued


----------



## Seabovine

that is an awsome story, keep writing.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

that's a really good story (i might have to right my own fluff now)


----------



## angels of fire

awesome how about writing a present 40k one where ulvo is harassing some planet...:biggrin:


----------



## zboy234

Thanks for all the positive feedback.... it's really amazing I did not expect people to like my first story since I dont do well in english at school :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## zboy234

*part 5*

The guardsmen started falling like flies when Ulvo and his Plague marines charged their lines.

"Pitiful, at least some of them were Cadians so it made my presence worthwhile" Ulvo spat killing the last few guardsmen with lazy swings of his sythe " At Terra the guardsmen were a different breed than these men, when was that day? 10,000 years ago? oh, how the mighty have fallen"

"My lord" a tratior gurardsmen saluted Ulvo "Our scouts report that there is a half company of White Scars with PDF support over that ridge" the guardsmen ended his report pointing to the Southwest.

"Well boys so, today's not going to be such a disappointment after all?" Ulvo said smiling at the prospect of felling the stalwart loyalists and infecting them with Nurgles 'gifts'"ALL SQUADS ADVANCE TO THE SOUTHWEST" Ulvo roared over the vox channels.

and then the true battle for Mundus Secundus began...


----------



## zboy234

As the plague marines came into view the Imperial guardsmen became afraid, for the deadly seventh Plague of Nurgle had arrived, the plague which had wiped most of the planet clean of life, now it was coming to consume them...

But then the fabled White Scars space marines charged into the enemy and were ripping into them or so they thought.....

"DIE HERETICS" screamed the White Scars captain as he and his warriors charged Ulvo's honor guard.

"HA TRY IF YOU DARE!" Ulvo bellowed back as he kicked the captain off his bike and into his warriors, scattering the biker's charge.

"I DO DARE!" the captain replied standing up and drawing his glimmering Power Sword and swinging it at the Daemon Prince, Ulvo summarily dodged the attack and cut off the captains sword arm, who fell to the ground writhing in pain and slowly but surely dying due to the virulent diseases on the blade of Ulvo's sythe.

and as the captain looked around he saw his marines dying and realized his attack had failed and he looked up to Ulvo and said "Damn you heretic, one day you shall be stopped, that I promise you!" and he died with pain etched on his face. 

"Many have said that, and it has not happened" Ulvo replied, chuckling demoniacally.

Then Ulvo addressed the PDF forces " Men of Mundus Secundus now do you see the futility of you fighting? Swear loyalty to me and you shall be spared" all Ulvo got was silence.." SO BE IT, DIE!" 

and Ulvo released the Plague flies on his armour sending them to infect all the PDF forces turning them into mindless slaves of Nurgle, the final battle of Mundus Secundus ended with the PDF destoyed without firing a single shot..... and Mundus becoming a Plague Daemon World


----------



## Imperial Dragon

your doing a really good job on this im enoying it.


----------



## zboy234

*part six*

Ulvo sat on his throne on Mundus Secundus watching his Plague Marines give praise to Nurgle, disparing at the lack of enemies to infect as his Sorceror Pestillen whispered in his ear "My Lord there seem to be a Grey Knights force in your Palace what would you like us to do?"

"Let them come to me here also summon my Plague Terminators to me" Ulvo rumbled nearly purring with pleasure, Nurgle would have more slaves to his will today...

As the Grey Knights entered the Throne room they were surprised to see the Daemon Prince and his court un-armed "Captain somethings wrong here" one of the terminators whispered to his captain.

"Do not fear remember we are Grey Knights and they should fear us!" the captain hissed back.

"AHH" the rumbling voice of Ulvo filled the room" the mighty Grey Knights, why do deserve your visit?"

"We are here to kill you Daemon" The Captain replied hefting his daemon hammer and charging at Ulvo 

"Oh too bad" replied Ulvo as his terminators engaged their Grey knight counterparts and Ulvo fought the captain.

The battle was short and ferocious, both the Imperium and Nurgle lost great champions but the Daemon Prince thd The Grey Knight Captain fought on until...


----------



## zboy234

*Final Part Of The Seven Plagues/part Seven*

the two warriors moved so fast they were like blurs of sickly green and silver then the Grey Knight captain lost his arm at the elbow to the Daemon princes daemon scythe. 

Ulvo bent down and said to the fallen daemonhunter " Good fight I quite enjoyed it, so much in fact I'll grant you with a gift" and Ulvo's Plague flies covered the Grey Knight from head to toes but as Ulvo started to walk back to his throne he heard the grey knight chanting a binding spell.

"By the Light of the Emperor I Banish you daemon, BE GONE!"the captain said with his last breath and Ulvo felt hooks rip into his essence, yanking him back to the warp

"I will be back boys, count on that!" these were the last word that Ulvo said in the material world.

thats the end of my seven plagues story hoped you like it.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

:victory::grin: very good story hope you might do another one


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

honestly, meh. ive read better. the actions far too short. the fighting lacks gory details. a good story line and a great idea, just could have been written better. practice is all it takes :wink:


----------



## angels of fire

and he died. some bits it just stops you need to give it more description :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamseller

sweet dude i enjoyed the ending of it


----------



## zboy234

okay I missed the minions of Nurgle so here is some more fluff.

Pestillens looked at the space where the Daemon Prince Ulvo had recently occupied, shock and surprise could be discerned even through all the boils and sores on his face, and then Pestillens heard the inhuman roar of anger rip through the warp tearing open a hole in mid-air out of which Ulvo reappeared, smoking as if he just had been on fire.

"WHAT HAPPENED SORCERER?" demanded the angry daemon prince picking Pestillens up by his throat and bringing him to eye level, the daemon prince's breath smelling of rotted flesh " I have just been in a great amount of pain, care to tell me why?"

"The grey knights binding, must have been broken somehow" the Nugle sorcerer offered in reply as Ulvo choked him, the strength of Ulvo's grip popping boils "or he left out a word, either one, but the key thing is that your still here, my Lord"

"Well" the daemon prince began, as he unceremoniously dropped Pestillens, and started walking to his throne " Did I not tell you I'd return?" he finished, sitting on his throne " it's good to be home"
_________________________________________________________________

An Vindicare Assassin looked up from his sniper scope and pressed the 'transmit' button on his vox caster "Inquisitor, the Grey Knights have failed"

"Understood" came the gruff 'barely controlled reply "return to base, out"

"this is going to be a long day" thought the assassin walking back towards his sleek warbike.
_________________________________________________________________

The Inquisitor Lord shook with rage as he heard the report; 10 Grey Knight veteran terminators killed and a Captain on top, plus the target of the raid was largely unharmed.

"Get the admiral, tell him to land the troops, we're goind to wipe this infestation out at the root" Broelman yelled at his communications officer, thinking "Ulvo and his warriors aren't going to see another morning if I have anything to do about it"


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

"My lord, we have made the shift into real space. We are now in what we believe to be the Mundus system. Our sensors have located a xeno controlled planet, my lord. We believe it is home to the traitor legion of the Death Guard. We believe they are being lead by a daemon prince," explained the ships captain, a Dreadnaught of gold and silver with three burning torches on its back.

"A daemon prince you say," replies the gold and silver wraithlord as it emerges from the shadows.

"Yes, my lord, a daemon prince."

The wraithlord's only reply is a deeply psychotic laughter.

Glory to the 11th!!

now thats an ending


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

what about:

Suddenly a rift appeared infront of Pestillence (as i beleive it is spelt) and out of it stepped his mighty lord, Ulvo, the deep purplish glow surrounding him in a surreal, entrancing, yet somehow fear-inspiring glow. He roared his triumph and yelled to his minions and enemies. 'I HAVE RETURNED, THOSE WHO OPPOSE ME, BEAR WITNESS TO MY RETURN AND YOUR DEMISE'. All fighting ceased as both friend and foe turned in suprise at the unexpected return of the Warps greatest warrior. An awe inspiring sight, the great demon prince stepped foward into the fray, slashing left and right, the bodies of his sworn enemies sent flying. Limbs flew past his face, blood spattering his armour as his blade cleaved without end, no armour stopping its fearsome swing. 

In his blind rage he did not witness nor hear the powering up of a battery of Psycannons, the grey knights most fearsome weapon when facing demons. A flash of blinding light raced towards Ulvo as he span to face his oncoming doom.....


----------



## wolf.

not bad zboy!
i like it
as for the recommendations lol and OXC, im not a fan of gore, but detail about the battle (without the arms flying off rofl~) is always a great touch to the story
try to add emotion, smell, yeah, and that would be awesome


----------



## zboy234

ok thanks for the suggestions, but I believe some of you missed something

1. the sorcerers name is Pestillens; a play on the word pestilence ( pronounced PES-TI-LENS sorry if i confused you:biggrin

2. The grey knights were part of a larger inquisitorial force hellbent on killing the 7th grand company of the death guard (Broelman and Ulvo have a history which I'll add later)

but as always any and all suggestions/criticism is welcome


----------



## Firewolf

>> Keep iy up dude. Your story is good, but as OXC said, add a bit more detail, little more action in yer battles. Its your first story so keep trying, you'll get better eventually.:victory:


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

good job man 
I just couldnt resist putting my own ending in 
nun the less good job
dont think Psycannons would kill daemon prince Ulvo the 7th plague of nurgle
glory to the 11th!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

well they can kill a C'tan, the god of the Necrons, so im pretty sure they can kill a demon, considering the faction the GK belong too are called Demon Hunters.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

c'tans are sissy star gods not a daemon prince also I didnt say it couldnt kill a daemon. I just I dont think it will kill Ulvo cause he's been killed lots of times and hes still not dead 

and it didnt kill that greater daemon in the grey nights novel I read


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

thats one, not a battery of about 6. and he can die, he just comes back.

i never actually said it killed him, i left it hanging


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

true but you wrote doom which implies his complete destruction which would imply hes no more and never will be again or dead


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

i said he tuurned to face his _oncoming_ doom, it hadnt reached him yet.

he could dodge away, take it and survive, it leaves it open for zboy to finish it :wink:


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

he did in his version 
dont think hill finish your version


----------



## zboy234

hello I'm here?:biggrin:

well I'm actually trying to fit OXC's story in, I'm just having a case of writers block at the moment.

sucks doesnt it..:grin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

hazzah, triumph at last! thanks zboy. it would certainly get a lil more of my work out there. tell me when the next installation is up.


----------



## zboy234

"My Lord" Pestillens began staring at the Nurglings dancing around the bodies of the Grey Knights, preforming an unholy ritual "Who do you think sent these terminators?"

"He did" was Ulvo's only answer as the fly covered giant watched the ritual end with the grey knights rising as new plague marines, some with their intestines bursting through their armor, their armor disintegrating, revealing stinking disease ridden flesh and their armor warping and shifting until they were indistinguishable from any other Nurgle terminators in the warband.

"He did?" echoed the sorcerer.

"BROELMAN, YOU FOOL" roared the daemon prince, startling the nurglings from their cavorting around Ulvo's throne room "if HE sent terminators and what appeared to be a captain against me he must of been certain he could get rid of me if they failed" he continued "That also means he has a substantial force nearby probably a few Imperial Guardsman regiments, some coerced astartes companys, or alot of Grey Knight veterans"

"Shall we prepare for an assault?"

"YES" replied the the Nurgle prince, hefting his daemon scythe, which was almost purring with with the expectation of the slaughter.
_________________________________________________________________

"Sir all troops and armor has landed" the communications officer informed his commander "and scouts have confirmed, according to you suspicions, that the heretics have mobilized"

"Whatever he may be, Ulvo is still a skilled tactician and infantry commander" rumbled the ancient daemon hunter "so I shall not underestimate him" 

"Lord" Broelman's acolyte addressed his master" why do you hunt this heretic exclusively? If I am not to bold to ask?"

"None at all Marcus, if you are to succeed me I must tell you the story so here is how my hunt began"
_________________________________________________________________

" I was an acolyte to a Daemon Huntress named Ophilia, who was a former sister of battle, but she became a member of the ordo malleus, however on he last hunt we were pursuing a daemon prince named Peter de Lifeblight, then captain of the Death Guard company Ulvo now commands.

During the battle where Peter and Ophilia both died, when she detonated a melta bomb in desparation, all that remained of them was a hole melted in the ground, and the two left surviving were Peter's lieutenant Ulvo and I, the last member of Ophilia's retinue, fought each other" Broelman parted his shirt to show a long blotchy scar reaching from left shoulder to right hip "and during that fight I got this"

He continued closing his shirt and delving into the fights details" We fought for on near for an hour, my rune-axes and his daemon scythe, sprayed so many sparks it looked like we fought in-between the stars, our faces literally sprayed sweat, obscuring our vision and thats when he got me. His weapon flashed and then I felt the most extreme pain and blacked out, the last thing I heard from him that day was his maniacal laughter, but later I was found by Inquisitorial stormtroopers " as the gnarled warrior stopped" and since then we have both clashed again twice since then, the last time I fought him I beheaded him but as I walked away I heard a roar and saw him as he is now"

"So thats why you pursue him" Markus said after his mentor's tale 

"Yes boy, and I also seek to claim the debt he owes humanity" Broelman growled "now let us go pray for the emperor's guidance and protection for the battles to come"


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

good job man


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

go make more stories


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Primarch Lord, stop double posting, if you want to say something more please edit your previous post. and no offence but that last post was sort of pointless.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

I know sorry I was getting points to make my avatar but Im done now


----------



## zboy234

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> what about:
> 
> Suddenly a rift appeared infront of Pestillence (as i beleive it is spelt) and out of it stepped his mighty lord, Ulvo, the deep purplish glow surrounding him in a surreal, entrancing, yet somehow fear-inspiring glow. He roared his triumph and yelled to his minions and enemies. 'I HAVE RETURNED, THOSE WHO OPPOSE ME, BEAR WITNESS TO MY RETURN AND YOUR DEMISE'. All fighting ceased as both friend and foe turned in suprise at the unexpected return of the Warps greatest warrior. An awe inspiring sight, the great demon prince stepped foward into the fray, slashing left and right, the bodies of his sworn enemies sent flying. Limbs flew past his face, blood spattering his armour as his blade cleaved without end, no armour stopping its fearsome swing.
> 
> In his blind rage he did not witness nor hear the powering up of a battery of Psycannons, the grey knights most fearsome weapon when facing demons. A flash of blinding light raced towards Ulvo as he span to face his oncoming doom.....


now most of this part of the story goes to OXC for his post ( which is above) which shall be slightly changed to fit into the story, and to all who are following this story, post because I enjoy any reading feed back so heres the next part
_________________________________________________________________

As the plague marines manned the defenses of Ulvo's headquarters, the sorcerer Pestillens found himself in charge of the main defenses, his mind wondering back to earlier that day as scouts confirmed that the Inquisitors forces were moving towards their position and aslo that they out numbered the Traitor marines 4 to 1 

"My lord, I do believe now is a prudent time to send a raiding force to harass the enemy" Lieutenant Arvello informed his commander

"We shall not " came Ulvo's now almost customary reply " but, however I shall leave the defenses to you and my sorcerer while I and my bodyguard will depart"

"depart" Ulvo's two advisers echoed this seemingly impossible word

"yes, depart I believe I am repeating myself, but I shall return so both of you are responsible to hold this fortress until my return, dismissed" and with his body guards they walked out of the room.

"Sorcerer"

Pestillens snapped back to reality, facing the helmeted face of Arvello "Yes?"

"The assault will begin shortly I suggest you gather your warriors an man your stations" the Lieutenant informed Pestillens and walked away with his bodyguards 

"And lets hope we can survive" Pestillens muttered to himself as his summoned his Plaguebearer guards.
_________________________________________________________________

The siege began with the roar of a artillery barrage, the shells smashing into the outer walls only ending when there were several breaches in the wall, and then the assault elements of Broelman's forces entered the killing grounds of the Seventh Plagues citadel.

The roar of anti-tank guns, bolters, and heavy bolters filled the air, along with the myriad of airborne viruses coming from the Nurgle lines, many flaming wrecks littered the grounds along the breaches in the wall, but the forces of the Emperor pressed on, suffering horrendous casualities to bolter fire, but many falling to the miasma coming from the traitors lines, until they charged in to the waiting lines of the Death Guard, hordes of crazed imperial warriors charged the Nurgle worshipers, their guns forgotten, knives and swords drawn the attackers ploughed into the defenders, the frontline now becoming a literal wave of frenzied fighting, plagues marines tearing their opponents limb from limb, painfully killing them with rusty weapons, Daemon hunters chanting prayers as they swing their hammers, crushing heads, shattering bones and liquefying internal organs all in the name of a corpse. 

As Pestillens dispatched a stormtrooper sergeant by ripping his arms from his body, he heard his plague bearer bodyguards wimper in fear as a squad of Grey Knights charged them, and with a roar he tapped into the warp hurling arc lightning at the daemon hunters, instantly killing two, and tripping three more, he counter-charged with his daemon guards claiming the rest.

Suddenly a rift appeared infront of Pestillen and out of it stepped his mighty lord, Ulvo, and his terminators, the deep purplish glow surrounding him in a surreal, entrancing, yet somehow fear-inspiring glow. He roared his triumph and yelled to his minions and enemies. 'I HAVE ARRIVED, THOSE WHO OPPOSE ME, BEAR WITNESS TO MY COMING AND YOUR DEMISE'. All fighting ceased as both friend and foe turned in suprise at the unexpected return of the Seventh Plague of Nurgle. An awe inspiring sight, the great demon prince stepped and the terminators charged foward into the fray, slashing left and right, the bodies of Ulvo's enemies sent flying. Limbs flew past his face, blood spattering his armour as his blade cleaved without end, no armour stopping its fearsome swing. 

In his blind rage he did not witness nor hear the powering up of a battery of Psycannons, the grey knights most fearsome weapon when facing demons. A flash of blinding light raced towards Ulvo as he span to face his oncoming doom.....
_________________________________________________________________

finally thats done geez my fingers hurt:grin:


----------



## Gore Hunter

Ace story well done


----------



## zboy234

In his blind rage he did not witness nor hear the powering up of a battery of Psycannons, the grey knights most fearsome weapon when facing demons. A flash of blinding light raced towards Ulvo as he span to face his oncoming doom.....

Then without a seconds thought, all the plague flies on Ulvo's body formed a living wall in front of their host, dying to protect Ulvo, and then with a roar of pure malice, the Chaos Lord launched himself at the psycannon wielding Space Marines, tearing through them like a scythe wielding hurricane, behind him Ulzo only left ribbons of flesh, scraps of armor and a river of blood and gore.

And standing with axes ready stood Broelman, already bathed in the stench and grime of battle and blood dripping from a cut in his brow,

"Oy, Inquisitor who gave you that scratch, I believe they just earned a promotion" Ulvo said as he began the circle his foe and his foe's retinue, buying some time, while waiting for his terminators to catch up to him

"One of you foolish subordinates, Arvello I believe it's name was" the old man replied wiping the blood and sweat out of his eyes, turning the side of his cheek a shade of crimson " Oh and if you're wandering he is most certainly dead"

"Good, never did like him, he was getting on my nerve with all his pompous preening, but he was a good lieutenant" Ulvo replied with mock sincerity in his voice, even a attempt at a sad face, which ended looking like his face was falling off his skull, and without looking his parried a sword blow from a raging guardsmen charging towards him, and with the same movement he decapitated his attacker, who's soul seemingly screamed as his deamon scythe drank it "Didn't like him either, did you?" asked the daemon prince looking behind him as he spoke seeing his terminators appear through another warp rift.

"Shall we begin" asked the elderly hunter, lookin to his towering opponent's face

"We shall old man" was the reply

and the enemies and their retinues launched themselves at each other, each man fighting a veteran of many battles and each and every one ripped each other apart except Ulvo and Broelman who fought each other as if they had planned this fight for a long time, each of the combatants fought like they had never fought before, each was evenly matched in power, and as they had many times before they were in a stalemate, neither submitting or surrendering, the daemon in Ulvo's scythe was straining to keep the scythe intact while Broelman's rune axes were starting to show cracks under the strains then something snapped.......

to be continued.


----------



## Circumflex

zboy234 said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback.... it's really amazing I did not expect people to like my first story since I dont do well in english at school :biggrin::laugh:


It's not necessarily how you write it that matters here, but the story. Your topics are interesting enough that you can captivate our attentions easily.:good:

Although...a little more description and gory effects (that's what WH is all about, right?) would be nice


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

haha, if you want gore zboy, just pm me. ill write something particularly gory if you want. just tell me the outcome you want.


----------



## zboy234

nah its okay I just gotta learn how to make every battle drip na dooze gory details


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

haha ok sure thing


----------



## zboy234

The venerable axes of the daemon hunter shattered sending scything shards of shrapnel straight into the large, bulbous body of Ulvo. Most of the sharpnel cut into Ulvo, bringing forth great tides of mucus and diseased blood, but as soon as Ulvo looked up from his wounds, the old daemon hunter had a psycannon aimed straight to the chest of Ulvo.

"By the order of His most holy Inquisition, Ordo Malleus, I sentence you to death, may the Immortal Emperor have mercy on your soul, for I shall not" intoned Broelman, as the high pitched whine of the psycannon's powering up sequence " NOW DIE HERETIC!"

"how about you fool" and the bolter barked once and the elderly inquisitor's head popped like a baloon spitting gore everywhere and covering all combatants in a fine spray of blood and brain juices.

"Damn sorcerer took you long enough, I thought he had me then" Ulvo remarked to his sorcerer as he mopped brain and skull fragments from his face and casually as he scythed a grey knight in two spraying him with arterial blood, just as he cleaned his face of blood " bloody messy it was too!"

"Well now that the old man is dead what do we do with the rest?" asked the sorcerer as he saw the Inquisitor's men surrender, as they saw their leader 
fall.

"do we have many slaves at the moment?" asked Ulvo

"no"

"send them the Plague apothecaries let them have some fun" Ulvo ordered with a grin, knowing that all the guardsmen could hear him.

"at once"

and for many days on Mundus Secundus the screaming of the victims of the apothecaries experiments could be barely heard over the inhuman gales of laughter coming form the fortress, so to the survivors of the Mundus Secundus hunt, would always refer to the planet as Plagues 7, for the moniker of the planets warlord.

But this was all before the 13th black crusade and the Horrors that awaited Cadia's finest..


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

very nice. i like it. i take it your going to continue and take the fight to the cadians


----------



## zboy234

The daemon in Ulzo's scythe purred with pleasure as it consumed the souls of Ulvo's victims, the hulking daemon prince grinning with sadistic glee as he watched the bolter attached to his wrist spit death, it's shells detonations ripped into the bodies of the Cadian guardsmen, leaving blood sodden sacks of bone and muscle where guardsmen were standing.

And with a bestial roar, Ulvo and his bodyguard of plague bearers charged through the swinging gates of the hive city, killing anyone who they happened upon, civilian, soldier, it didn't matter they all fell before the groaning plague bearers and the demonic champion of Nurgle.
___________________________________________________________________

"3rd squad give me a situation report, 8th squad go reinforce 5th squad's position and will someone give me an ETA for those space marine re-enforcements?" demanded the frantic Major Gerran L Johns in his command bunker, barely hearing the replies from his junior officers over the groaning of the wounded sitting in his doorway.

"sir, 3rd squad reports that their position was overrun and they are retreating to the munitions factory"

" 8th squad has reinforced 5th squad and they are holding for now" 

"Sir, I have the astartes commander on the vox-channel" replied Gerran's subordinates, who usually impeccable uniforms was in tatters, and covered head to toe in dust and grime among other filth.

"Major?" the deep voice of the Ultramarines Captain Idaeus asked as Gerran picked up the vox reciever

"Yes, I am here my lord" replied the Major trying to keep the fear from his voice.

"Major, he is what I want you to do; pull back to your city's central command and reinforce it with all your remaining men and armor, my terminators will deepstrike to help the defence, while the armored elements of my force and my remaining space marines will carve a path to your position and await the titans _Imperial Fury_ and _War Falcon_ and then we shall cleanse this hive these traitors" the astartes informed Gerran, who listened with mortification and frustration, despairing at the though of moving all the wounded and organizing a gradual retreat to the central HQ.

"It will be done, make sure your terminators are there and prepared to fight" replied, his voice empty of emotion, the exact opposite of his head which was a maelstrom or emotions, and with a jerk Gerran slammed the vox-caster's handset back onto it rest and he issued short sharp orders to his junior officers and left for the central HQ with the medevac's.
___________________________________________________________________

"My lord" came the wheezy voice of a plague marine over the vox-net "the imperials are retreating, do we pursue them?"

Ulvo activated the vox-caster grafted into the side of his head with a flick of a thought and replying "Yes but as soon as we enter the hive, form up defensive positions, we don't want anyone to get behind us and outflank us, Ulvo out" and with a jerk Ulvo ripped the blade of his scythe out of the bulky chest of an ogryn, spraying thick blood onto his bodyguards, after a quick prayer to Nurgle and a nod to his sorcerer Ulvo teleported to the front lines and back into the storm of war.....


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

more of the nurgle filth give me more


----------



## Gore Hunter

It just keeps getting better.
Keep Going!!!!!:good:


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

My Lord, "The Death Guard have engaged the Cadians"
explained the golden dreadnought.

"Gather the men and bring me Trum Lorith hes bean wanting to prove himself after the incident on Cyrious minor" replied the golden wraithlord.


----------



## zboy234

As the Plague marines punched through the weakened defenses of the PDF and harried any lagging guardsmen, most dying without much fuss but the were disturbingly too many who fought back and took plague marines with them, when last imperial outpost fell, the remaining guardsmen went berserk and charged the Death Guard lines, most dying in the charge, but one got past the scything crossfire just to be shot point blank by a bot-pistol, but he survive long enough to drive his bayonet into the traitor head, which spurted acidic brain juices, turning the last moments of the guardsmen's pitiful existence in a orgy of searing ,white hot pain.

But Nurgle replaced his fallen priest, all the guardsmen rose as plague zombies, bolstering the Death Guard ranks, as Ulvo's orders were carried out and the Traitor sons of Mortarion erected defenses, Ulvo's sorcerer,Pestillen, stepped through a portal in the warp, bowing before he addressed the daemon prince

"Lord, I have just probed the Imperial defenses and there are terminators among them, all of them Ultramarines and I gleaned from their minds that there is and armored column heading towards the hive, consisting of a full Baneblade company, the remaining Loyalist tanks and two Legio Ignatum Warhound Titans" 

Ulvo furrowed his brow in thought " Call in the legio mortis and tell them that their favorite opponents are here, also contact the fleet and and have the thunderhawks on standby for bombardment and send half of the plague zombies and five marine squads with anti-tank weapons to the main gate and have them hide in cover until the tanks pass and hit them in the rear"

"As you command" replied the sorcerer his eyes glowing green as he tapped into the energies of the Warp and stepped through the portal again, which flared as the sorcerer passed through.

"Well somebody was trying to be smart" Ulvo said knowing his Plague Bearers bodyguards wouldn't care nor understand what was saying "We'll cure them of their disillusions wont we ,master?"

Then the daemon prince started laughing manically.


----------



## Gore Hunter

Fin Ace Man!!!!! More Gore!!! (even if it ain't Khorne its still cool) Death to the Ultramarines!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

even being a loyalist, the ultramarines are poofs and deserve to be stepped on


----------



## zboy234

by a Nurgle infested titans foot! hahaha lol ok I'll have another few done over today so look for them, because when friday comes I'm back to school and I wont be able to write much


----------



## zboy234

As the Ultramarine and Imperial tanks crested the ridge overlooking the Hive city's gates, hundreds of drop-pod screamed down to the surface, landing out side the gates, most disgorging tactical marine squads, but some also carrying Dreadnoughts and Devastator squads.

Then a gruff voice ripped through the clamor of men and machines "All squads get though that gate and secure positions, scout squads are those hidden traitor squads dealt with yet?"

then a chorus of replies came back;

"Breaching, breching"

"All enemy squads disposed of, my Lord" 

"Sir, request to fall back enemy Plague zombies are blocking the entrance"

Under his ornate helmet Idaeus blinked in disbelief "Plague zombies? All squads pull back, artillery on my mark......attack!"

And the milling zombies never knew what hit them, but after the guns went silent and the Ultramarines advanced back into the hive entrance all that remained of the large mob of undead were ribbons of flesh, unrecognizable internal organs and blood everywhere.

But that was only the first mob of zombies the marines encountered......


----------



## zboy234

As the Ultramarine pushed further int the hive the met with more and more plague zombies blocking the way towards the Death Guard lines, forcing the Ultramarines to retreat and launch artillery barrages until the way was clear, but after encountering another large mob the Ultramarine's call for artillery wasn't answered.....

Captain Idaeus existence had turned to flame, The Titans accompanying the Ultramarines were dueling against, two traitor titans had landed with a company of Plague Reapers with them and attacked the Imperial Tanks and Titans while all the Ultramarine armor was preoccupied with the plague zombies below in the hive.

"Ultramarines pull out of the hive, all armor report to my position and open fire on the enemy" the Captain yelled into the vox in his helmet and then his switched the channel and addressed the men fighting inside the hive "All Ultramaines and PDF forces inside the hive thunderhawk transports are en route, we are abandoning the city, evacuate all civilians and wounded before the troops pull back to final defense positions" 

Outside the hive the towering god machines were dueling; large blasts of plasma melted the tanks fighting below and with a large detonation one of the Loyalist warhounds exploded.

The fight wasnt going well for the Imperium..............


----------



## zboy234

Gerran smiled as he heard the Ultramarine's announcement, laughing to himself a he battered through the defense of a Plague marine, slashing across the super-humans chest with his power sword, causing the internal organs of the Death Guard to erupt out and spatter at Gerran's feet.

"Imperial Guardsmen retreat to the palace" Gerran bawled to his Karskin as he ran towards the palace, stopping only to shoot his plasma pistol at pursuing traitor marines, as he sprinted through the door into the palace he saw a large group of plague bearers be summoned into existence and rip apart the remaining guardsmen not inside the palace defenses, and he roared "CLOSE THE DOOR!" and the heavy admantium door slammed down and blocked the moaning Plague Bearers charge.

Shortly later on of Gerran's surviving subordinate officers saluted, "Sir the Thunderhawks have arrived and all the wounded are on board, but the Heretic marines are slowly pushing through the outer defenses"

With a groan Gerran replied "How much longer until the enemy gets through?"

"An hour or less"

"Well contact the fleet and request additional air support for the marines, ask the commander of the Terminators to station his men closest to where the heretics will breach the walls and hold it until I give him the signal, also park the remaining tanks in front of the weakpoint in our defenses and have the engineers rig them to explode when the wall is breached"

"Yessir"

The Gerran opened the trunk containing his possesions and pulled out a gleaming, master crafted power sword, and sang quietly to himself as he put on his gilded ceremonial powered carapace armor, and he finished his song and said " By the Emperor and my ancestors I shall not surrender!"


----------



## striking scorpion

Great, superd


----------



## zboy234

Gerran walked to the Palace main gates and addressed the remainder of his bodyguard, which were momentarily stationed at the gate, "Men the Enemy are at the gates and we are the last left to fight, so how about it boys lets show them, we are lions among men and we will never surrender!"

"Fine words, Major but needless because your men are all evacuated and we need only you to leave with your general staff" boomed the voice of the terminator chaplain commanding the Ultamarines at the fortress.

"What all the wounded are gone?"

"Yes but barely because the Heretics are nearly through so we need you to move NOW!" the Chaplain bellowed as the wall exploded and Plague Bearers, Plague zombies and plague marines poured into the palace grounds, the diseased hordes smashed into the thin line of the remaining Imperials.

"Major, time to go!" yelled the Chaplain as he pulverized a Death Guard's helmet with his crozius.

"Good luck Chaplain" Gerrard called as he ran towards the Thunderhawk waiting at the landing pad, as he strapped himself into his plush seat next to the pilot, "Go now!"


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG

you should save this on your computer if your not to make one big story and to prove you wrote it but good job like normal and keep making more


----------



## zboy234

Ulvo watched the thunderhawk disappear into the atmosphere of the planet and saw the Ultramarine terminators teleport in out the corner of his eye, "Well he thought to himself, they escaped, well it doesnt matter another world for Nurgle and another world to command, I'm becoming quite the conquerer"

what the daemon prince didnt see was the trails of fire streaking towards the planet, and the icon they bore.

The Blood God had sent his children to war.


----------



## Gore Hunter

Oh now that is Fuckin Sweet man!!!!

Disfigured heads For the Disfigured Heads Throne!!!!!!


----------



## zboy234

I'd knew you like it.

well here is some more;

Ulvo was snapped out o his reverie by a psychic message from one of his lesser sorcerers, "Lord a force of Khorne berserkers, led by a daemon prince known as Gore Hunter, have ripped through the force guarding one of the fallen Imperial titans and are trying to re-activate it"

"WHAT!" Ulvo roared, frightening a nearby swarm of Nurglings then with a powerful psychic roar he summoned his sorcerers and lieutenants, when the last diseased Death Guard arrived Ulvo started talking, "Men, the dogs of Khorne are trying to take our spoils of war, they are trying to take one of the fallen imperial titans, AND I WILL NOT ALLOW THAT!"

and with a roar Ulvo jumped into the air and beat his vast skeletal wings "SUMMON ALL THE DAEMONS BOUND TO US AND CRUSH THEM!"and Ulvo floated back to the ground.
_________________________________________________________________

"Hurry you fools or Lord Gore will be displeased" a khornate warrior hoarsely whispered as he oversaw chaos tech-priest repairing damage done to the titan.

"We are hurrying don't you think we did not hear that roar coming from the south, we know that Nurgle's seventh plague is coming to reclaim this titan and he wont stop until he gets this machine back!" replied the chief tech-priest.

"Of course he is and he is bringing help, wont help though, I am Khorne's champion also, I'm his Blood Herald and I will not retreat from here!" came the rumbling voice of the Khorne daemon prince, Gore Hunter, which sounded like bones crunching together.

"Let them come they shall drown in their blood"................

to be continued.


----------



## zboy234

Well boys this is the end of this part of the story of Ulvo, so I will not be replying to any posts on this thread.


----------



## Gore Hunter

aaw ah well it was good whilst it Lasted.


----------



## zboy234

*okay I lied*

well i told u a lie I will bring back this thread, but after i do some work on my other ones so this thread is having a semi retirement


----------



## zboy234

The Death Guard waded through the thick swampland surrounding the fallen titan, the thick, greasy sludge covered the traitor marines from head to toe, turning their dark sludge green armor into a dirty brown, as they slowed to a halt, squad leaders directed their men with hand signs, resulting in the Death guard forming a loose circle around the Khorne worshipers, and with an ominous psychic command from Ulvo the warriors of Nurgle advanced, unleashing salvo after salvo into the cavorting berserkers, killing scores of them before the blood-crazed maniacs realized the danger.

Out of nowhere a boom sounded, and hundreds of Khornate daemons erupted into the material universe, between the Death Guard and the World Eaters, buffering the berserkers from the hail of bolter fire, and with a chorus of blood-thirsty roars and hollering the Bloodletters hurled themselves onto the guns of the Death Guard, nearly two thirds of their number killed before the daemons got anywhere near the diseased marines, and the last third dying to a wave of blight grenades, from the second rank, and all the daemons fell their flesh disintegrating and their bones crumbling to dust.

And a triumphant howl split the night air as Ulvo and three Great Unclean Ones materialized in front of the Death Guard lines, surrounded by the greater daemons of Nurgle's demonic minions, and with his tattered wings spread wide, Ulvo charged into the disheartened, confused Khorne berserkers, scything down space marines like wheat, until he reached the centre of the large circle and met his adversary,

The daemon prince Gore Hunter..................................


----------



## Gore Hunter

Cool but sad Berzerkers dieing to bolter fire still good story


----------



## zboy234

The Khorne daemon prince was colossal in proportion, the lords’ blood-red armour grafted into his flesh, barbs and hooks sprouted from nearly every surface, dripping black blood ichor, probably from the berserker himself.

Sitting upon a bronzed throne, surrounded by khornate daemons, brandishing glowing weapons, Gore Hunter smirked at the slime covered Death Guard and wrinkled his nose when he saw Ulvo standing across from him and asked innocently, “ Yes, Lord?”

“Don’t yes me, scum” snarled Ulvo ,the flies that lived inside his decaying body started to buzz loudly, reacting to their hives unruly emotions.

“Oh, the little boil is angry because I took his toy” replied Gore, mocking his Nurglesque contemporary .

“Well I’m back for my toy and I’m going to get it” and Ulvo charged, rotting ribbons of flesh trailing behind .

Turning and addressing his bodyguards ,Gore directed “Kill the idiot and clear up the rest”

And not bothering to wait the bloodletters rushed towards Ulvo , slavering and howling, Barely breaking his stride Ulvo swung his scythe cutting down three daemons instantly, the rest being swarmed by Ulvo’s symbiotic plague flies.
Once Ulvo’s own bodyguards charged the Bloodletters, Ulvo smashed his way towards the glaring Khornate warrior, smirking at his opponents fury Ulvo retorted, “ Kill the idiot, Gods, you berserkers are simple aren’t you”

“You’ll die for that, you walking pustule” roared the berserking daemon prince, picking up a cruelly spiked, bronze mace and hurled himself towards the bloated Ulvo, swinging a punishing blow at the Nurgle half daemon, Ulvo barely blocked the mace with a dense wall of plague flies, but before Ulvo could deal a return blow, Gore had already swung the mace again, this time the mace burned with a red flame, which burned through Ulvo’s fly shield easily, and the mace cruched noisily against Ulvos side, pulping Ulvo’s rib and muscle into a pus slickened gruel, trapping the mace against his body, Ulvo swung his scythe, cutting the berserker from neck to hip, Gore’s eyes glazed over and the chapion of Khorne died in his own widening pool of black blood.

Once Ulvo's opponent died, the nurgle champion knelt down as his flies covered his wounds, beckoning his closest ad visor near Ulvo whispered, " Pestillens, take command of the company while I heal, If you require me I will be in my personal shrine" and without a further word Ulvo disappeared in a flash of green light....


----------



## Gore Hunter

nice cool and fuckin sweet all words I can describe that with.


----------



## Green Knight

fucking ace


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93

lookin good next part shud be good


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Gore Hunter was right zboy you rock
I'll give you some rep when I get the Power
Ulvo FTW!!!


----------



## zboy234

Ulvo sat upon his throne, eyes glazed over as his plague priests, tended his wounds, sewing up damaged muscles, re-knitting bones and replacing damaged amour, all around the room skittered mindless monstrosities, disease ridden zombie like cultists and the occasional, but ever present Nurgling.

Ulvo's eyes cleared and he roared, "This universe bores me, I will return to the Eye and take a world for my own, Pestillens will command the warband for me, i will take my bodyguards and await a challenge worthy of me!"

And without a further word Ulvo's body warped and the powerful Daemon prince, disappeared into a orb of sickly green light and dissipated, and thus ends the seven plagues
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

will be posting new parts shortly


----------



## Gore Hunter

Rather Abrupt once people Ascended to Daemon Hood they were imortal were'nt they? that was the PointSpawndom was the risk along the way to Daemon Hood.


----------



## zboy234

sorry wrong ending to the last post!
will have some new stuff soon.


----------



## LJT_123

Most Awesome fluff ever!!! I would like to see more about the death guards themselves though, but otherwise brilliant.


----------

